
Implementing Structural Types (+code) - redjamjar
http://whiley.org/2011/03/07/implementing-structural-types/
======
chipsy
Having built a structural/inferred type system myself(and then abandoning the
project), it's amazing how the core implementation came out almost
identically, just with different naming conventions. I didn't use many
references for my own thing and just invented as I went along. Yet the graph
concept and subtype matrix both came up.

